# "Lite Catch" gets on the board again!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife Tobbe caught her first cobia of the year. it was good enough for 3rd place lady angler! 42.2 pounder.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good job Tobbe.:clap:clap. What is that now 4 spots on the board. With 3 top spots. :bowdown


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to you and your wife. Team Lite Catch is on fire.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good jobTobbe !!!:bowdown :clap :letsparty


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations on her first Cobia. Congrats on the top 3 spots as well.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats on your cobia Tobbe...Glad it made the leader board :clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

:toast If you keep it up you are going to have to change the name of your boat to the Heavy Catch.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Tobbe!:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good catch !!!!!!!!!! Was that today ??? When we got out there it was rough as you know what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats.:clap:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Tobbe, that is great. You guys are just kicking ass.:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's to you Tobbe!!!:clap Scott finally let you catch one....nice one too!!:toast


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeeeeeaaahhhh Tobbe! Congrats on that beauty!:bowdown:clap


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Women fishing they should be left at home. Every time I bring my wife she always catches the biggest and the most. And she goes fishing with me anytime I put the "ReelDuel" in the water. Congrats glad to see someone like to take their wife fishing I KNOW I DO


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish Tobbe!!!!:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

way to go tobie:bowdown:bowdown

Who's the two strangers????? looks like Tracy and Mimi.

Musta been a fun trip.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Tobbe. Nice fish.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice! congrats.

:clap


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

What a FISH Tobbe.:bowdown:bowdown

be PROUD!!

Lane


----------

